# Violin music is addictive



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I found listening to violin solo, concertos, sonata etc. are additive. The more you listen to a well recorded piece with a fine performer, the more you want to listen to other similar pieces. This is like an addiction. I found myself listening hours after hours and the engagement keep getting better and better. The ear has a "feel" good feeling. It is like a fine Scotch Whisky, the more you drink it, you want to drink more.

Does anyone echo with this?

Cheers!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> I found listening to violin solo, concertos, sonata etc. are additive. The more you listen to a well recorded piece with a fine performer, the more you want to listen to other similar pieces. This is like an addiction. I found myself listening hours after hours and the engagement keep getting better and better. The ear has a "feel" good feeling. It is like a fine Scotch Whisky, the more you drink it, you want to drink more.
> 
> Does anyone echo with this?
> 
> Cheers!


Sure! I love to play all of Bach's Sonatas and Partitas in a single day.

When I play a violin concerto, it is likely to be followed with other violin concertos.

Most fun for me is comparative listening. I might choose the Sibelius Concerto and compare Heifetz to Mutter to Mulova to Hahn.

A lot of pleasure doing that!

Enjoy!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

It is addictive. Violin music is so beautiful, I end up in tears. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto is my favourite as my favourite Violinist Joshua Bell.


----------



## Dalron (Oct 28, 2016)

Judith said:


> Violin music is so beautiful, I end up in tears.


Yes, I know what you mean. I went to a concert last Saturday at which the musicians played only wind and brass with some percussion but not a single string instrument. I enjoyed it because I was listening to live music but it just didn't move me emotionally in any way.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I once had this ambition to own every violin concerto. I soon realized it's an impossibility. But I do have a wide range of violin concerti in my cd collection. I can listen to different violin concerti all day long, however, I can't listen to different piano concerti all day long.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me, it's organ music that's addictive.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I adore the sound of the violin. I myself am a pianist, but I have always had "violin envy." I love the way that the violin can create a surging, swelling effect on a single note. Sadly, the piano is incapable of such effects.

I'm quite fond of listening to sonatas for violin and piano by Mozart, Beethoven, Debussy, Ravel, and many others. Also (and this might be a bit odd) I sometimes enjoy listening to violin concertos played with piano accompaniment, where the orchestral parts have been arranged for piano solo.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I adore the sound of the violin. I myself am a pianist, but I have always had "violin envy." I love the way that the violin can create a surging, swelling effect on a single note. Sadly, the piano is incapable of such effects.
> 
> I'm quite fond of listening to sonatas for violin and piano by Mozart, Beethoven, Debussy, Ravel, and many others. Also (and this might be a bit odd) I sometimes enjoy listening to violin concertos played with piano accompaniment, where the orchestral parts have been arranged for piano solo.


Yeah. The human voice is the greatest musical instrument, in my opinion, but the violin in expert hands comes in a close second, because it can be played with vibrato.

Bach wrote some beauties too for violin and keyboard.

To make you happy, yes the piano comes in third, just ahead of the double bass! :lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me, is the piano music that's addicted.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I adore the sound of the violin. I myself am a pianist, but I have always had "violin envy." I love the way that the violin can create a surging, swelling effect on a single note. Sadly, the piano is incapable of such effects.
> 
> I'm quite fond of listening to sonatas for violin and piano by Mozart, Beethoven, Debussy, Ravel, and many others. Also (and this might be a bit odd) I sometimes enjoy listening to violin concertos played with piano accompaniment, where the orchestral parts have been arranged for piano solo.


If piano speaks the mind of the composer, then the violin speaks the soul.


----------

